# Orchestral compositon with spitfire audio libraries



## marcodistefano (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi All,

is a pleasure to share this composition.
It took me quite some time to get this final result, starting from a raw midi score which I wrote some years ago.

Have used, SSO, SCS, Albion III IV and V and a bit of Bernard Hermann and LCO

Hope you like it


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 5, 2018)

SilentBob said:


> Wow, what a great piece. I like it very very much and really enjoyed it. It's remarkable production-wise and musical (composition / instrumentation). I like the build-up, the tension and the overall mood. Oh, and I love the stravinsky refernces. In my opinion it shows the quality of the Spitfire-Libs to create in the right hands a believable impression of an orchestral performance.
> 
> I heard it several times and are still being thrilled.
> 
> Congratulations. Great work. Thanks for posting.


Thanks Bob,

Is a piece I wrote with an orchestration approach and then scored in DAW using separate instruments. I wanted to have a sound close to the reality.
I first used EWQLSO and was not at all happy so decided to buy lot of Spitfire Audio and I feel now I bought a real orchestra 

I appreciate your feedback!
Marco


----------



## funnybear (Jan 17, 2018)

What a great piece. One of my favourites I have heared on the site. Thanks for the video walk-through as well!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 17, 2018)

What a beautiful dark tension! What a powerful climax! Great work!


----------



## catibi79 (Jan 17, 2018)

Beautiful! Great work.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 17, 2018)

Thank you all guys! It is really encouraging

And if you missed the walkthrough here it is 

I am working on another one about use of mic, volume and reverb in this composition. just sub to my channel if you liked it


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 18, 2018)

Impressive!


----------



## FruitBat (Jan 18, 2018)

Fantasico Marco, bravo!


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 18, 2018)

Absolutely Wonderful, Marco.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you guys for the appreciation!
It took me one month to have this piece as it is (starting from raw midi score) so at least it pays back all the effort done 
It was also my first big production so I have learnt a lot, I am sure can do better
I am a bit obsessed with sound realism


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 18, 2018)

Just published a second walk through video
you might be interested in it too


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 18, 2018)

Excellent! I expect to learn a lot from your walkthroughs.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 18, 2018)

great stuff. like it alot!


----------



## JPQ (Jan 18, 2018)

Totally understand why you disliked EWQLSO version i feel this old library has something good but i feel more adding few gems with something new if your computer allow work this way but pure way (only EWQLSO i mean) at least section strings are not so nice but i liked solo strings for example.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 18, 2018)

Enjoyed the work. Visuals are good touch as well


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey good stuff, keep posting!


----------



## Ben E (Jan 21, 2018)

Terrific!


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 21, 2018)

That is fantastic!!
Just shows that it's possible with modern orchestral libraries to create full symphonic richness rather than just a homogenous contemporary film-score sound.
Very well done.
I have EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond and there's just no way I could get it to sound this good.


----------



## Darren Durann (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey I like this one! In some ways it reminds me a bit of Poltergeist (that's meant as a compliment). Goldsmith-ish.


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 21, 2018)

I hear that too!
The spirits of Goldsmith and Stravinsky swirling about in this one!


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 21, 2018)

jamieboo said:


> I hear that too!
> The spirits of Goldsmith and Stravinsky swirling about in this one!



Thanks guys this is quite an immense appreciation
my Always present inspiring masters are:

Igor Stravinsky and Ennio Morricone 

So, i try to learn from their sound/orchestration and merge with my own style

Now working on another symphonic track, still at least three weeks to finish, will post it here!

Thanks again for such a wonderful comment


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2018)

Great stuff! Nice original composition and nice mix; a rare combination!


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks!
I believe in power of communication 
And I am convinced that a realistic sounding composition is the basic requirements for having a decent communication!
Also I am finally very happy of my recently bought spitfire audio libraries, they do exactly what I wanted to achieve!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow!!This is really well done,your composition is beautiful and sounds so realistic. BRAVO!
Thanks for the additional walk thru tutorials,this shows me things I don't totally understand,thanks for posting.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 22, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Wow!!This is really well done,your composition is beautiful and sounds so realistic. BRAVO!
> Thanks for the additional walk thru tutorials,this shows me things I don't totally understand,thanks for posting.


Thanks for the nice words and you are welcome 

if there is a subject you want to see more in details let me know, I am collecting feedback for the subject of the next video!


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2018)

fantastic work Marco! both compositionally and mockuppally  !


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 22, 2018)

Rob said:


> fantastic work Marco! both compositionally and mockuppally  !


Thank you Rob!


----------



## fedacuric (Jan 22, 2018)

Beautiful! Very impressive.


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 22, 2018)

Great stuff! Really enjoying the walk throughs. Can you go into more depth about the mixing and reverb (and mic selections/balance on individual instruments)? Are you drawing all the automation exspression in afterwards (polishing) or while you play each part? Would love to see from start to finish you setting up, writing, playing, mixing, a small composition covering all the steps. Thanks again! Nice work.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 22, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Great stuff! Really enjoying the walk throughs. Can you go into more depth about the mixing and reverb (and mic selections/balance on individual instruments)? Are you drawing all the automation exspression in afterwards (polishing) or while you play each part? Would love to see from start to finish you setting up, writing, playing, mixing, a small composition covering all the steps. Thanks again! Nice work.



Thanks for the feedback! Did you already sub my YouTube channel?
Once I will finish my orchestral template I plan to make a video with a real time composition (of course speeding up useless parts)
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 22, 2018)

Subscribed and looking forward to next videos!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 8, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Subscribed and looking forward to next videos!


Just uploaded another video, this time showing my orchestral template
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-vepro-and-spitfire-audio.68852/#post-4188185


----------



## banes (Feb 13, 2018)

Wonderful piece Marco, and thank you for your tutorial videos!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 13, 2018)

banes said:


> Wonderful piece Marco, and thank you for your tutorial videos!


Thank you
Looking forward to publish the next one about Cubase expression maps for spitfire audio libraries! And will share mine


----------



## Truni.Robinson (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautifully written. I can't wait for your next piece. I love this!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 13, 2018)

Truni.Robinson said:


> Beautifully written. I can't wait for your next piece. I love this!


Thanks @Truni.Robinson !

I am finishing an orchestral suite in 5 movements, will be ready and shared in a couple of weeks this time I will publish a video with the full score to read notes

Thanks again for the nice comment!


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2018)

Excellent work. 

Can I ask from where you got the video (the one with the trees)?


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, i bought royalty free licences in videohive, Here is the link of the one you (I believe) mention, let me know if you meant another one
https://videohive.net/item/aerial-v...79.2087461027.1518514164-672484252.1509088216


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Yes, i bought royalty free licences in videohive, Here is the link of the one you (I believe) mention, let me know if you meant another one
> https://videohive.net/item/aerial-v...79.2087461027.1518514164-672484252.1509088216


Thanks Marco


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi All,

if you liked this composition check out this new one I just published, it is quite a different style a mix of classical and contemporary music, a style which I have matured during the last ten years.
This composition is dedicated to the memory of composer Luc Brewaeys, which I had the pleasure to study with in 2009.
Hope you will like it.
Again it is fully spitfire audio fueled.

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ore-spitfire-audio-realistic-orchestra.69142/


----------



## monsieurmickey (Apr 8, 2018)

Great job yet!
Indeed, references to Stravinsky and Hermann.
The sound is beautiful


----------



## marcodistefano (Apr 8, 2018)

monsieurmickey said:


> Great job yet!
> Indeed, references to Stravinsky and Hermann.
> The sound is beautiful


Thank you!


----------

